# The Next DSLR from Canon Will Be...



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 24, 2016)

```
<p>…. we don’t know.</p>
<p>We knew well in advance that the EOS-1D X Mark II was coming, and knew after that announcement that we’d get the EOS 80D. What’s coming next is currently unknown. Which tells us, there is nothing on the immediate horizon.</p>
<p>The next big show will be NAB 2016 in Las Vegas, Nevada starting on April 16, and we expect a few Cinema EOS announcements, but not a DSLR announcement.</p>
<p>We know that the replacement for the EOS 5D Mark III is likely the most highly anticipated Canon imaging product. We don’t think Photokina in September is when the camera will be announced either. We think that show will be used by Canon to show off their new EOS M line of products and perhaps the EOS 6D Mark II. We also don’t think that the EOS 6D Mark II will be announced before an EOS 5D Mark III replacement.</p>
<p>This leaves us with part of April, May and June for an announcement. Nothing ever happens in July and August as far as major product announcements. We are hearing nothing concrete about any other DSLR outside of what has been recently announced.</p>
<p>Going back to NAB, if they do decide to announce a DSLR for that show, it has to shoot 4K video or the poor folks at the Canon booth will be in for a very long week.</p>
<p>I wish I had something of value to post, but I figured I’d address the many questions I receive in a post.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 24, 2016)

If 5D mk 4 doesnt get proper 4K support, thats going be fun to watch Canon going down in the very market they created with 5D mk2.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the update CR, and thanks for the hard work you put into this site. It's great having the large amount and surprising accuracy of information you pack into this site. Cheers!


----------



## melbournite (Feb 24, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> …. we don’t know.</p>
> <p>We knew well in advance that the EOS-1D X Mark II was coming, and knew after that announcement that we’d get the EOS 80D. What’s coming next is currently unknown. Which tells us, there is nothing on the immediate horizon.</p>
> <p>The next big show will be NAB 2016 in Las Vegas, Nevada starting on April 16, and we expect a few Cinema EOS announcements, but not a DSLR announcement.</p>
> <p>We know that the replacement for the EOS 5D Mark III is likely the most highly anticipated Canon imaging product. We don’t think Photokina in September is when the camera will be announced either. We think that show will be used by Canon to show off their new EOS M line of products and perhaps the EOS 6D Mark II. We also don’t think that the EOS 6D Mark II will be announced before an EOS 5D Mark III replacement.</p>
> ...



If I read between the lines then the 5D Mark IV will and/or should have 4K. 

I bloody hope so!


----------



## K (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree with CR, a 6D2 release before the 5D4 isn't likely.

BUT...Canon doesn't have to keep things in order. A 6D2 release makes the most sense, as it is supposed to appeal to enthusiasts. In the pro realm, pros aren't so quick to want to upgrade and are less demanding of bells and whistles than enthusiasts. That, and in my opinion, Canon is weaker in that price point area than Nikon.

Heck, I know about 5 wedding/event shooters in my area still running a 5D2 with no plans to upgrade till the shutter breaks. If it works, it works. It isn't holding them back to produce great prints and albums. This isn't pixel peeping Internet nitpicking madness. It's business. They will probably pick up a dirt cheap 5D3 when the 5D4 comes out, and then run that for the next 6 years.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't suppose Canon feel like the 5ds means they can get 2 more years without a 5d4?


----------



## docsmith (Feb 24, 2016)

I won't have the money saved up for a 5DIV until 2017, so this is all good.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 24, 2016)

It doesn't really surprise me that Canon wants to put a little space between the 1DxII and the 5DIV. Maybe a Photokina announcement?


----------



## Etienne (Feb 24, 2016)

The 5Dx is the affordable jack-of-all-trades camera, it's hard to believe that they would omit 4K in the 5D4


----------



## MrToes (Feb 24, 2016)

We're hoping for some new 5D IV's because both of our III's are well above the 100k mark. Some decisions might have to be made soon if they don't!


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 24, 2016)

April for 5D4 announcement? Too soon CR, too soon after the 1DX2. 

July/August was 70D/7D2 annoucement time, maybe not major products, but pretty big on their own. If not the 70D, atleast the 7D2.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 24, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> April for 5D4 announcement? Too soon CR, too soon after the 1DX2.


+1 my guess, too.

I'd expect the 5D4 for Photokina. And if CRs guess is true that there will be the time for EOS M, 
I'd make a second guess 5D4 in late May.

Looking at 4K for it:
I wouldn't need it but as the people demand for it and as the market develops (see Sony, Panasonic e.a.) it seems to be a must. We'll see...


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 24, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> April for 5D4 announcement? Too soon CR, too soon after the 1DX2.



There's no evidence to support your reasoning.

*1Dx*
Announced: October 2011
Released: March 2012

*5D3*
Announced: March 2012
Released: March 2012


----------



## ecka (Feb 24, 2016)

K said:


> I agree with CR, a 6D2 release before the 5D4 isn't likely.
> 
> BUT...Canon doesn't have to keep things in order. A 6D2 release makes the most sense, as it is supposed to appeal to enthusiasts. In the pro realm, pros aren't so quick to want to upgrade and are less demanding of bells and whistles than enthusiasts. That, and in my opinion, Canon is weaker in that price point area than Nikon.
> 
> Heck, I know about 5 wedding/event shooters in my area still running a 5D2 with no plans to upgrade till the shutter breaks. If it works, it works. It isn't holding them back to produce great prints and albums. This isn't pixel peeping Internet nitpicking madness. It's business. They will probably pick up a dirt cheap 5D3 when the 5D4 comes out, and then run that for the next 6 years.



What's bothering me about the 6D2, is that Canon may not put a new sensor in it. Looks like 1DX2 got the improved (2nd gen.) 6D sensor with Dual Pixel & all ... and I doubt that Canon will put it into 6D2. Maybe 6D2 and 5D4 will share the same higher res sensor... while 5D4 would get a better CPU, more FPS (like 8 ), [email protected], better new AF system (putting the old one into 6D2 should work  ), *CF cards, etc.

*I wonder, now that they've decided to put CFast+CF into 1DX2, what will the 5D4 get? Same old CF+SD mixture? CFast+CF? CFast+SD? All three of them (one of each)? Technically it could be 1 CFast + 2 SD, because they'll have to drop the old CF standard at some point anyway.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 24, 2016)

5d4 announcement april-June at least by the Olympics 
public release may-july mid-late Juneau least


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 24, 2016)

Well.

Considering that CR or CW had NO idea the 80D was coming out before January 28th, and when it was actually released in February 18th. 

the 1DXII? the first comments about a February announcements was somewhere in January?

Canon is holding things pretty tight, so I'm not sure why CR or anyone would expect advanced warning or notice past a month in advance.

so all we really know is that a release is not imminent in the next month really.

Food for thought, the 5D Mark III was not released at a show, but announced after CP+ on March 2, 2012 and CR didn't have it really nailed down until Feb 22nd.

why all of a sudden does anyone expect a significant advanced warning on any canon camera all of a sudden?!


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a good feeling that the 6D mark II will be announced come Fall. I know many are complaining that the 5DS and 5DSR are not 5D mark III replacements, while I agree. They are however in the 5D line up. Which means I wouldn't expect a 5D mark IV to come until next spring (2017). That said, I would not be surprised if Canon didn't mention something about a more pro end mirrorless body (hopefully FF) between now and then though. As far as 4K, I got a good feeling the 6DII will not have it, but the 5DIV will.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 24, 2016)

That's too bad. I'm waiting for the 6D2 as that is more my speed. But since the 5D4 probably has to debut first, I'm anxious for it to arrive. Com'on 5D4!


----------



## tron (Feb 24, 2016)

ecka said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with CR, a 6D2 release before the 5D4 isn't likely.
> ...


6D sensor was very close to 1Dx sensor. Why not do the same with version II cameras ?


----------



## tron (Feb 24, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > April for 5D4 announcement? Too soon CR, too soon after the 1DX2.
> ...


In fact there is evidence to support his reasoning: The 5D3 has been announced 4.5 months after 1Dx announcement.
Having said that, I prefer a 5D4 rather sooner than later...


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Feb 24, 2016)

Canon started freaking out 12 months ago with Sony A7 mirrorless sales surging. They clearly diverted internal resources towards mirrorless so that means you will see mirrorless cameras and lenses in 2016. 

If Canon came out in the next 6 months with with a 7 or 8 FPS 5D4 with a higher megapixel version on the 1Dx II sensor, it would kill 1Dx sales. 

If Canon comes out with a 6DII with a higher megapixel version of the 1DxII sensor it will kill future 5D4 sales - that just cannot happen.

They either make the wedding season (March / April release) or it is a Christmas / next year event with a few month later 6DII launch.

In all honesty, being a 5DSR owner, if they come out with a 28-30 megapixel camera, they need:
- a 24-70 F2.8 with IS
- a new 50L with the 35L II treatment that is sharp at F1.2 & 1.4
- a 85L with IS

my 2 cents is that it is not coming for a while


- a 24-70 F2.8 with IS


----------



## tron (Feb 24, 2016)

wallstreetoneil said:


> Canon started freaking out 12 months ago with Sony A7 mirrorless sales surging. They clearly diverted internal resources towards mirrorless so that means you will see mirrorless cameras and lenses in 2016.
> 
> If Canon came out in the next 6 months with with a 7 or 8 FPS 5D4 with a higher megapixel version on the 1Dx II sensor, it would kill 1Dx sales.
> 
> ...


However, if they come with a 5D4 similar (or slight) Mpixel increase, 1fps increase and IQ close to 1DxII it will just kill the 5D3 sales ;D


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 24, 2016)

There are hundreds of thousands of wedding photographers (myself included) who want the 5D4 to come out before the summer wedding season kicks off. Upgrading in the middle of the year and worrying about issues/recalls isn't going to make us happy.

If Canon could announce it in early April and have it out before the end of the month (like with the 5D3) that would be ideal.


----------



## Ryanide16 (Feb 24, 2016)

Canon couldn't release a camera called a MARK IV without it having 4K video. They would be the laughing stock of the photo world. But, it may only be 4K30 not 4K60 like the 1DXII as 4K60 requires a lot of processing power and heat regulation. Likely that will be one of the differences between it and the larger 1DXII body. 

I love my 5DIII and even thought there is potential for improvement in MP, Dynamic Range and AF performance in the 5DIV, I think I'm switching to the 1DXII because ultimately the AF speed and performance is priority for me. (Part of me is wishing to hear what they are planning in the 5DIV before spending $6K on the 1DXII)


----------



## gunship01 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ryanide16 said:


> Canon couldn't release a camera called a MARK IV without it having 4K video. They would be the laughing stock of the photo world. But, it may only be 4K30 not 4K60 like the 1DXII as 4K60 requires a lot of processing power and heat regulation. Likely that will be one of the differences between it and the larger 1DXII body.
> 
> I love my 5DIII and even thought there is potential for improvement in MP, Dynamic Range and AF performance in the 5DIV, I think I'm switching to the 1DXII because ultimately the AF speed and performance is priority for me. (Part of me is wishing to hear what they are planning in the 5DIV before spending $6K on the 1DXII)



You know they will wait until you have plunked down 6K for the 1DXII. 
They will delay and see how many 5DIII and 1DX owners will go to the 1DXII before the 5DIV gets shown to the world. Who knows how long they will wait is anyone's guess.


----------



## fallsong (Feb 24, 2016)

Would Canon deliver what We need? I certainly hope so.


----------



## nhz (Feb 24, 2016)

wallstreetoneil said:


> If Canon came out in the next 6 months with with a 7 or 8 FPS 5D4 with a higher megapixel version on the 1Dx II sensor, it would kill 1Dx sales.
> 
> If Canon comes out with a 6DII with a higher megapixel version of the 1DxII sensor it will kill future 5D4 sales - that just cannot happen.



How many 1Dx sales did the 5Ds kill? Not many I guess.

It would make sense to offer a 6D2 with a body similar to 80D (possibly including the same AF module - an improvement over 6D but with limited area coverage) and an updated sensor - the one from 5Ds or a bigger version of the 80D sensor. Because of the resolution and file sizes, if would be pretty slow compared to the 5D3/1D series and not a real option for most of those buyers. Judging from their own comments (20 MP is plenty, no need for more DR etc.), they would gain very little and lose a lot by going from 5D3 to such a 6D2.

Given the huge value that 5D3 and 1DX buyers seem to put on framerate, AF speed/options, build quality, I doubt many of them would buy a 6D2 just because of the better sensor. After all, even if they want more MP anyone can guess that if a 5D4 hasn't been announced by then it cannot be far off. Some differences in video performance could also influence buying e.g. full 4K support for the 5D4 and very limited or none for 6D2. 

Canon could even decide to give the 6D2 a swivel screen, so no 5D3/1DX buyer will want to be seen using one ;-)


----------



## rs (Feb 24, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Well.
> 
> Considering that CR or CW had NO idea the 80D was coming out before January 28th, and when it was actually released in February 18th.
> 
> ...



The 5D III was announced at Focus on Imaging in the UK in 2012. Its replacement, The Photography Show is coming up just under four weeks.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 24, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Well.
> 
> Considering that CR or CW had NO idea the 80D was coming out before January 28th, and when it was actually released in February 18th.
> 
> ...



yeah, I like CRguy a ton but today's post certainly seems to be a little ... overconfident, perhaps?

in addition to your points, I'd also add that I disagree with the assumption that it must be the 6D Mk II that gets announced in September, and that nothing gets announced late summer. From what I remember, the original 5D was announced in August, and the 5D Mk II was announced in September. So what's with all the certainty, when history begs to differ?


----------



## Quackator (Feb 24, 2016)

rs said:


> The 5D III was announced at Focus on Imaging in the UK in 2012. Its replacement, The Photography Show is coming up just under four weeks.



Add this to your speculation:
http://www.canonwatch.com/37565-2/


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 24, 2016)

wallstreetoneil said:


> If Canon came out in the next 6 months with with a 7 or 8 FPS 5D4 with a higher megapixel version on the 1Dx II sensor, it would kill 1Dx sales.
> 
> If Canon comes out with a 6DII with a higher megapixel version of the 1DxII sensor it will kill future 5D4 sales - that just cannot happen.



So a 5D Mark IV could kill 1DX Mark II sales and a 6D Mark II could kill 5D Mark IV sales. If A = B and B = C, then A = C. So, a 6D Mark II could kill 1DX Mark II sales!

That's CR logic for you folks.

It's hilarious reading a lot of these replies (not just the one quoted above). I'm sure many of you are great photographers, but you'd make awful executives of an ENORMOUS camera company. No offense. Or take offense. I don't really care.


----------



## SteveSHH (Feb 24, 2016)

My educated guess is that they might release 1DC II because 1DX II is out in April, and NAB 2016 is a good chance to show case the 4K or 8K DSLR?


----------



## siegsAR (Feb 24, 2016)

So, ample time for me to start saving every dime before 6D2 arrives.


----------



## Ryanide16 (Feb 24, 2016)

SteveSHH said:


> My educated guess is that they might release 1DC II because 1DX II is out in April, and NAB 2016 is a good chance to show case the 4K or 8K DSLR?



Canon said that the 1DXII will replace both the 1DX and 1DC, so I doubt that they will come out with a 1DCII anytime soon.


----------



## SteveSHH (Feb 24, 2016)

At any rate, anyone wishing to upgrade to 1DX or 1DC will see discounts sooner or later whether or not there is 1DC II.


----------



## Pebbles (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow. An announcement that there is nothing to announce. That is like having a meeting about not having a meeting.


----------



## pierlux (Feb 24, 2016)

The Next DSLR from Canon Will Be...

a rebel.

Talking about FF DSLRs...



K said:


> I agree with CR, a 6D2 release before the 5D4 isn't likely.
> 
> BUT...Canon doesn't have to keep things in order. A 6D2 release makes the most sense, as it is supposed to appeal to enthusiasts. In the pro realm, pros aren't so quick to want to upgrade and are less demanding of bells and whistles than enthusiasts. That, and in my opinion, Canon is weaker in that price point area than Nikon.



I agree. Especially if the 6D2 is going upmarket as the rumors suggest. In addition, the high-MP 5Ds/5Dsr are relatively recent releases which have already satisfied a substantial part of the 5 series users.

Anyway, the longer the 6D2 and 5D4 take to hit the market, the more likely is they come with some new tech. Lots of patents from Canon lately, sooner or later a few of them should actualize into real products.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 24, 2016)

I think we're nearing a time when more lenses need IS. Damn, I'm considering getting the 85mm Tamron because of it.

(Dual 5DSr shooter who could do with a more up to date 85mm).


----------



## unfocused (Feb 24, 2016)

wallstreetoneil said:


> Canon started freaking out 12 months ago with Sony A7 mirrorless sales surging. They clearly diverted internal resources towards mirrorless so that means you will see mirrorless cameras and lenses in 2016.



Are you joking? Or, just hallucinating?


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 24, 2016)

The only people using A7's are those who need them. I don't see people jumping ship and I certainly don't see Canon worrying about them. Yet.


----------



## keriboi (Feb 24, 2016)

Wasnt the 5DS getting a small upgrade soon?


----------



## lloyd709 (Feb 24, 2016)

MrToes said:


> We're hoping for some new 5D IV's because both of our III's are well above the 100k mark. Some decisions might have to be made soon if they don't!



They are still brand new - I'm pushing 400K and still on the original shutter - I can only think that's because I always shoot in silent mode and there are less vibrations.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 24, 2016)

....... able to take pictures.

....... unavailable with the DR/Wifi/NFC/MP/twin card slots/4K/AF point linked spot metering/etc etc needed to keep it competitive, so Canon are ******* and would be better off not releasing another new camera.


----------



## DigiAngel (Feb 24, 2016)

Money is put aside for the 5D IV, however i dont think they will put anything inside that will make it a must have update over my 5D3, so i most probably will keep it until the shutter dies. I prefer to spend my money on a full frame mirrorless instead and use them both side by side...but at canons speed i guess the shutter dies first before that happens*

*the shutter of the 5D IV that is :


----------



## et31 (Feb 24, 2016)

*C500 Mark II, come on down!!*....for $25K







...let me guess....The 1Dc Mark II will come out at a ridiculous price too (same body and specs as the 1Dx Mark II), but with 2 "new" unlocked features for video.


----------



## ecka (Feb 24, 2016)

tron said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > K said:
> ...



6D and 1DX got entirely different sensors with different resolution and ISO range.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 24, 2016)

DigiAngel said:


> Money is put aside for the 5D IV, however i dont think they will put anything inside that will make it a must have update over my 5D3, so i most probably will keep it until the shutter dies. I prefer to spend my money on a full frame mirrorless instead and use them both side by side...but at canons speed i guess the shutter dies first before that happens*
> 
> *the shutter of the 5D IV that is :



I usually upgrade, but I'll keep my 5D3 unless the 5D4 has at least: DPAF with touch-to-focus touchscreen, 4K, and 120fps 1080p. I'd like IBIS, GPS, Wifi, Wireless flash control, a boost in DR and high ISO performance, and a whole lot more too. 

Bottom line is my 5D3 is already great for photography, but it needs a boost in video capabilities in order to function as a jack of all trades camera today.


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (Feb 24, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> ....... able to take pictures.
> 
> ....... unavailable with the DR/Wifi/NFC/MP/twin card slots/4K/AF point linked spot metering/etc etc needed to keep it competitive, so Canon are ******* and would be better off not releasing another new camera.



You forgot to mention the fully articulated touch-screen and GPS.

Also, could we have iPhone pairing so that we can run Magic Lantern apps on the camera for focus peeking etc..

And I'm not even joking.

Have we missed anything?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 24, 2016)

5D4 and 1DX2 don't canniblaize one another. Different markets altogether for the most part, so I don't know why anyone would wait for one over the other. 5D4 before 6D2 would be the most likely direction. So far as sensor tech, yes the 1DX2 new process of building the ADC on the sensor will be in the 5D4 almost certainly. That's not a process that is cheaply changed and Canon won't just use all those resources on a DX body. Plus, Maeda said that going forward (pre 1DX2 release) that ON sensor ADC would effectively be the norm for DSLR bodies. I'm sure the 6D2 will see it as well with very similar sensor to the 1DX (20MP) but without DPAF and only 5fps and maybe 19-24AF points. 

The only real question in my mind is whether or not the 5D4 gets a DPAF boost. If Canon wants it to maintain its video prowess, that seems like a given. I can only assume that Canon has managed to make DPAF production more efficient than before. A DPAF sensor or 24-28MP with on sensor ADC and 7-8fps with a Digic 6+ or perhaps Digic 7 and 4k would be one hell of a well rounded machine for pros. This is of course assuming Canon doesn't go the line-spit route and do everything I just said without 4k + DPAF and then make a dedicated 5DC, lower MP count, with 4K, 5fps, DPAF etc... but with a nicer codec like C-Log. If that happens, The C300II gets a little price drop and maybe we see a C100III with 4k and all the cinema bells and whistles for $5-6k. Thought spaghetti ;-)


----------



## geonix (Feb 24, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> …. we don’t know.</p>
> <We don’t think Photokina in September is when the camera will be announced either.
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



So why do you think the 5D IV will not be announced at photokina?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 24, 2016)

geonix said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > …. we don’t know.</p>
> ...



Not going to speak for CR, but I'd personally think September is too far away. They would want to have a 5D4 announced and RELEASED in time before the fall wedding season really gets kicked up. I wouldn't be surprised if it went like the 5D3/1DX timeline from 4 years ago where it gets announced AND released the same time as the 1DX2.


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 24, 2016)

Never too early to announce the 1Dx MK III


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 24, 2016)

ecka said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with CR, a 6D2 release before the 5D4 isn't likely.
> ...



There will need to be a CFast if they're sticking to MJPEG for 4K. The 1DC uses MJPEG, and now the 1DX II does, so nothing indicates that it will be H.264 for the 5DIV.


----------



## et31 (Feb 24, 2016)

Maui5150 said:


> Never too early to announce the 1Dx MK III



I wholeheartedly agree!! 2020 can't arrive any sooner unfortunately!


----------



## RGF (Feb 25, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> geonix said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...




I suspect that there will be a 3-4 month delay between the two products. That is 3-4 months after the introduction of the 1Dx M2 and the announcement of the 5DM4 (last time there was 6 months between announcements). Wait another 6 months or so for the 6D M2.

The 1DX was announced 18 Oct 2011 and shipped in July 2012. The 5D M3 was announced 2 March 2012, not sure about 1st shipments.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 25, 2016)

the next camera will either be 
-5D M4
-SL2
-6D M2

those are the cameras that haven't been updated in years.

All 3 are still using Digic 5.


Another range that is incredibly outdated, and the only range still using Digic 4, is the 1200D. But ironically that camera is more recent, they just gave it an outdated sensor and processor, for no reason.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 25, 2016)

For what it's worth, Canon tends to release around 2.5 new cameras per years.

They have met that goal with the 80D and 1DX II.

But, realistically, you would expect them to release more and faster. Canon is competing against smartphones, like it or not, since the introduction of the iPhone, sales of dedicated cameras have been tanking like crazy.

Canon is put into a position where they will be forced to release cameras faster.

Smartphones are getting 4k, IS (iphone), sensor shift and IS (oppo), dual Pixel AF (new samsung), ... they will get optical zoom too, it's just a matter of time at this point.

The update cycle of smartphone is relentless, these devices have had 4k and 240fps for years now. Canon will have to update faster to prevent losing even more marketshare.


----------



## pwp (Feb 25, 2016)

MrToes said:


> We're hoping for some new 5D IV's because both of our III's are well above the 100k mark. Some decisions might have to be made soon if they don't!


2017 for the 5DIV? I'm sure not holding my breath.

My 5DIII is on it's third shutter. They've been lasting on average around 130,000. Somewhat disappointing, but it's not a big spend to have replaced at CPS. More the inconvenience. Luckily I'm 15 minutes drive from our CPS. Still cheaper than an un-bustable 1DX.

My 5D Classic which I gave to an assistant had close to 500k clicks on it and apparently it's still going....all original. Go figure...

-pw


----------



## pwp (Feb 25, 2016)

Nininini said:


> For what it's worth, Canon tends to release around 2.5 new cameras per year.
> They have met that goal with the 80D and 1DX II.



Maybe the .5 will be the tiny SL2!

-pw


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 25, 2016)

pwp said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, Canon tends to release around 2.5 new cameras per year.
> ...



HAHA! Well done!


----------



## JennyGW (Feb 25, 2016)

I hear an awful lot of demand for 4K video and gps and touch screen and all sorts of fancy stuff that I have no interest in whatsoever as a stills photographer. I kinda resent paying the extra money for all of this stuff I will never use, plus it just adds crud to the buttons, dials and menus.

I realise this probably (ok definitely  ) won't happen, but it would be awesome to see the 5Div as a pure stills camera with nothing added that isn't towards making a higher quality stills image.

Curious does any brand have such a beast?


----------



## slclick (Feb 25, 2016)

Wait... is year of the lens over?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2016)

JennyGW said:


> I hear an awful lot of demand for 4K video and gps and touch screen and all sorts of fancy stuff that I have no interest in whatsoever as a stills photographer. I kinda resent paying the extra money for all of this stuff I will never use, plus it just adds crud to the buttons, dials and menus.
> 
> I realise this probably (ok definitely  ) won't happen, but it would be awesome to see the 5Div as a pure stills camera with nothing added that isn't towards making a higher quality stills image.
> 
> Curious does any brand have such a beast?



Nikon would argue the DF is your camera. With sales in the single digits I wouldn't expect to see a Canon version any time.......ever......


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 25, 2016)

Food for thought.

The last time Canon did a major line refresh they did 5 new ILC's cameras + two derivatives.

1DX
5D III
6D
T4i
EOS-M
1DC
60Da


----------



## Nininini (Feb 25, 2016)

JennyGW said:


> I hear an awful lot of demand for 4K video and gps and touch screen and all sorts of fancy stuff that I have no interest in whatsoever as a stills photographer



If you look at 4k as a series of stills, you will understand why it's so powerful.

You now have control of a an 8MP camera that does 30FPS burst with an unlimited buffer.

Add in the fact that several cameras are now downsampling 4k from the info of the whole sensor, you are getting extremely detailed 8MP images at a constant 30 FPS.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 25, 2016)

JennyGW said:


> it would be awesome to see the 5Div as a pure stills camera with nothing added that isn't towards making a higher quality stills image.



It already exists, it's called the *5DS*, it's completely tailored to stills.


The 5D MII and MIII on the other hand, are extremely popular among news journalists, like 90% of the Reuters staff uses them: https://widerimage.reuters.com/photographer, removing video would be a terrible idea.

News reporters constantly switch from video to JPEG stills. They want both, they need to capture the moment quickly and flexibly, in a pro weathersealed body, but not as large as the 1DX. That's how the 5D became the go to DSLR for reporters.


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 25, 2016)

With price down 6D is selling like a hotcake and this trend will easily continue for another year or so. There is demand for 6DII, but it is nowhere nearly as great as the demand for 5DIV. A huge number of people are waiting for 5DIV, although most are quite happy with 5DIII. For that reason alone I feel that 5DIV will come before 6DII and it probably will come pretty soon.


----------



## et31 (Feb 25, 2016)

You'll think that I'm crazy for suggesting this idea.
How about a Canon C100 Mark II with a 1Dx all-in-one? The Canon 1DXC-PV
The video, the photography, and the ergonomics without the hassle. Will revolutionize the professional market.
Optimize a few features of course to ensure ideal performance, but the form factor is already there.

It's time for the engineers to get started on this concept!


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 25, 2016)

wallstreetoneil said:


> Canon started freaking out 12 months ago with Sony A7 mirrorless sales surging. They clearly diverted internal resources towards mirrorless so that means you will see mirrorless cameras and lenses in 2016.
> 
> If Canon came out in the next 6 months with with a 7 or 8 FPS 5D4 with a higher megapixel version on the 1Dx II sensor, it would kill 1Dx sales.
> 
> ...



The new 6D II will in all likely be a 24MP, however the people that would by the 6D series are not the people who would by the 1Dx series and vice versa. MP on these two cameras are not their selling factor between them. The 6D is a entry level Full Frame, more of a enthusiast level DSLR in a magnesium body. Th 1D is the uber flagship that only extremely well paid pros go for. Only time those people by a 6D is if its a gift for someone else.

That said, yea I have read snips here and there that Canon is in fact working on a real mirrorless option. The success of the Sony Alpha mirrorless line has opened their eyes up. I expect we will see or at least hear something this year also..

Me personally I like the feel of a mid level DSLR, but many dont and want smaller..


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 25, 2016)

Nininini said:


> JennyGW said:
> 
> 
> > I hear an awful lot of demand for 4K video and gps and touch screen and all sorts of fancy stuff that I have no interest in whatsoever as a stills photographer
> ...



Stills photographers that ONLY take stills are becoming a small niche. Most need video these days. Video from weddings and events have become a big thing and more of a norm. As far as 4K, even if most people export it out as 1080p. Most still want to film in 4K, the down sample making very fine detailed video that looks nicer then just native 1080p. Plus panning, zooming, re-cropping and leveling the video up. So much you can fix without loosing detail.. Its so worth it just to film in it, even if you don't upload or export at 4k..


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 25, 2016)

dilbert said:


> The next DSLR from Canon will be the 5DsR Mark II


LOL yea with that 250MP sensor they been talking about.. :-D


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 25, 2016)

A little birdy that is testing the 5D3 replacement told me the next camera from Canon will be actually called 5DX, they are not going with 5D mark 4. Take it FWIW, but I have no reason to doubt him.


----------



## aroo (Feb 25, 2016)

Hoping the 6D2 will have double the AF points, double the resolution, one stop higher max ISO, 4k video in short clips, intervalometer, twice the GPS and twice the wifi :


----------



## ecka (Feb 25, 2016)

dilbert said:


> wallstreetoneil said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Otherwise, the 1DX2 was just born dead, because the 7D2 killed it long ago, in 2014. ;D


----------



## Maleko (Feb 25, 2016)

Plot twist... no 5D MK IV until 2017...

But seriously, I only recently upgraded from my trusty 5D (Mark I) to the Mark III and have to say even for four year old camera it still feels like something brand new from this year - as in features and quality etc. I personally have no need for things like GPS, WIFI... heck video is just an added bonus, rarely ever use it. yet i know a lot of people do, so having 4K in the IV would make it more 'future proof'.

Apart from the people who just like the latest and greatest, unless the MKIV really shows a vast improvement, can't see MANY people moving over straight away.
I mean the price I got the MKIII was fantastic compared to release price... yes yes, it was four years ago, but still.


----------



## ecka (Feb 25, 2016)

Maleko said:


> Plot twist... no 5D MK IV until 2017...
> 
> But seriously, I only recently upgraded from my trusty 5D (Mark I) to the Mark III and have to say even for four year old camera it still feels like something brand new from this year - as in features and quality etc. I personally have no need for things like GPS, WIFI... heck video is just an added bonus, rarely ever use it. yet i know a lot of people do, so having 4K in the IV would make it more 'future proof'.
> 
> ...



What about those who want to upgrade from their 5D2, which they used for both stills and video? 1080p doesn't cut it anymore. Upgrading to 5D3 could be just a pointless waste of money, if 5D4K is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Dalantech (Feb 25, 2016)

Any rumors on a refresh for the MT-24 EX macro twin flash or the MPE-65mm macro lens? The MT-24EX is the only Canon flash that has not been updated, and I've been told by several people who tried to get their MPE-65mm repaired that there are no replacement parts. Canon offered one photographer a new lens at a slightly reduced price because they didn't have a replacement aperture assembly. The cable that runs between that part and the lens contacts takes a lot of wear because it moves with the lens when the magnification is changed. I've had to send my MPE in to replace the aperture assemble twice in eight years.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 25, 2016)

lloyd709 said:


> MrToes said:
> 
> 
> > We're hoping for some new 5D IV's because both of our III's are well above the 100k mark. Some decisions might have to be made soon if they don't!
> ...



Is that an app? I've never found anything that could read the shutter count for my 5D3 :/


----------



## Maleko (Feb 25, 2016)

ecka said:


> Maleko said:
> 
> 
> > Plot twist... no 5D MK IV until 2017...
> ...



think you misread me...

I did say the MKIV needs to show VAST improvements, which would include 4K. Hence why I said 4K would make it more future proof. 
Side note, remember majority of people don't have facilities to view 4K, 1080P is still not everywhere as well. - But that's another disccussion.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 25, 2016)

Etienne said:


> DigiAngel said:
> 
> 
> > Money is put aside for the 5D IV, however i dont think they will put anything inside that will make it a must have update over my 5D3, so i most probably will keep it until the shutter dies. I prefer to spend my money on a full frame mirrorless instead and use them both side by side...but at canons speed i guess the shutter dies first before that happens*
> ...



Does any Canon DSLR have IBIS? Do they even have patents on that technology? I wouldn't hold your breath on that one.


----------



## TheDrift- (Feb 25, 2016)

The 5D's have traditionally come out in the summer, (maybe to get them in the shops in numbers for Christmas)

5D was Aug
5D2 was sept
5D3 broke the rule and was March(ish) I think, but it was timed to coincide with the 25th anniversary.

If we have not heard anything yet I think March is becoming more unlikely...perhaps they will move back to the summer?

For me personally sooner the better and I am hoping for a kit with the new 16 35mk3!!! As a stills only user I would also love to see a split in the line with a cheaper 5DX focusing on stills and a more expensive 5DC (for the movie users? Perhaps even 8k! there's some talk of 30mp sensor and I think 8k is 33.2mp????)...yes I know I'm a dreamer


----------



## ecka (Feb 25, 2016)

Maleko said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Maleko said:
> ...



Well, honestly, even 5D3 should have had at least [email protected] and now 4K is already too late. I mean, point & shoots and smartphones got 4K these days, so it's not a big deal anymore, like it was in 2014. Not having it in an expensive semi-pro camera is more of a disadvantage, than a bonus really. It's not the "future-proofness" we are talking about, we need it since two years ago. Canon is just lagging behind. They should start putting 4K in all of their $500+ cameras. The Sony a6300 got it. Do you think that the next EOS-M will have 4K? Or the 6D2? Even the 7D2 should have had 4K (and the touchscreen). Thank god there's MagicLantern .
You don't even need a 4K display to appreciate the quality of UHD videos. The sharpness, the details and contrast look amazing even on 1080 displays. There is no discussion.


----------



## nhz (Feb 25, 2016)

Nininini said:


> For what it's worth, Canon tends to release around 2.5 new cameras per years.
> 
> They have met that goal with the 80D and 1DX II.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with that prediction: with a shrinking market for DSLRs (and maybe even for mirrorless, because of continuously improving smartphones) trying to keep up with the pace of the smartphone market isn't going to work. It would make more sense that instead of providing incremental upgrades every 1-2 years, companies like Canon will make cameras with VERY substantial upgrades, that last for a longer time and have a (much) higher price. 

If you compare current DSLR prices with analog SLR's in the eighties or so and correct for inflation, the average DSLR (e.g. Canon Rebel and xxD series) is quite cheap and only the most expensive 'Pro' models sell for similar prices. We could go back to that price level again, I don't think it is a problem if only the serious photographers are buying. 

Over the last 10 years, many people have purchased a DSLR just because they were affordable and promised to make them talented photographers; that didn't work for everyone ;-) Most of these buyers will go back to using smartphones and posting on Facebook. I think the camera companies also need to target photographers and not typical smartphone users with their more serious cameras like DSLRs, but opinions on this vary strongly. Personally I dread the day when the notorious Direct Print button on Canon DSLRs will be replaced with a Direct Facebook button and every time you switch on your camera you have to wait minutes for it to download the latest crazy apps before it will start working ;-(


----------



## nhz (Feb 25, 2016)

JennyGW said:


> I hear an awful lot of demand for 4K video and gps and touch screen and all sorts of fancy stuff that I have no interest in whatsoever as a stills photographer. I kinda resent paying the extra money for all of this stuff I will never use, plus it just adds crud to the buttons, dials and menus.
> 
> I realise this probably (ok definitely  ) won't happen, but it would be awesome to see the 5Div as a pure stills camera with nothing added that isn't towards making a higher quality stills image.
> 
> Curious does any brand have such a beast?



With cameras sometimes Less is More, as in less features means much higher price. 

I also regret that most cameras are a bit like Christmas trees, but it probably keeps the price down because all these extra features that _you_ don't need means potential extra buyers = more sales volume, lower price. 

Most features add VERY little to the real production cost of a camera, much of it is just some electronics, buttons and software. The only real cost is in development. Of course there is another cost for adding these features: missing shots because of all the stuff that gets in the way, but you only notice that after buying ;-)

As others have pointed out, there are a few cameras that go a little bit in the direction you want (e.g. Nikon Df) but nothing that really gets back to basics - probably because there would not be enough buyers.


----------



## nhz (Feb 25, 2016)

ecka said:


> Well, honestly, even 5D3 should have had at least [email protected] and now 4K is already too late. I mean, point & shoots and smartphones got 4K these days, so it's not a big deal anymore, like it was in 2014. Not having it in an expensive semi-pro camera is more of a disadvantage, than a bonus really. It's not the "future-proofness" we are talking about, we need it since two years ago. Canon is just lagging behind. They should start putting 4K in all of their $500+ cameras. The Sony a6300 got it. Do you think that the next EOS-M will have 4K? Or the 6D2? Even the 7D2 should have had 4K (and the touchscreen). Thank god there's MagicLantern .
> You don't even need a 4K display to appreciate the quality of UHD videos. The sharpness, the details and contrast look amazing even on 1080 displays. There is no discussion.



Why must every camera have video or even 4K? Most people have a smartphone, if they are really serious about video they hopefully buy a real video camera (with MUCH better ergonomics etc.). IMHO video on DSLRs is a kludge and always will be and I think that for only a small percentage of buyers it has real value (those who need better quality/flexibility than a smartphone can offer, but who don't have the money/requirements to buy a real video camera).


----------



## ecka (Feb 25, 2016)

nhz said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Well, honestly, even 5D3 should have had at least [email protected] and now 4K is already too late. I mean, point & shoots and smartphones got 4K these days, so it's not a big deal anymore, like it was in 2014. Not having it in an expensive semi-pro camera is more of a disadvantage, than a bonus really. It's not the "future-proofness" we are talking about, we need it since two years ago. Canon is just lagging behind. They should start putting 4K in all of their $500+ cameras. The Sony a6300 got it. Do you think that the next EOS-M will have 4K? Or the 6D2? Even the 7D2 should have had 4K (and the touchscreen). Thank god there's MagicLantern .
> ...





nhz said:


> JennyGW said:
> 
> 
> > I hear an awful lot of demand for 4K video and gps and touch screen and all sorts of fancy stuff that I have no interest in whatsoever as a stills photographer. I kinda resent paying the extra money for all of this stuff I will never use, plus it just adds crud to the buttons, dials and menus.
> ...



I think you are contradicting yourself.
Canon doesn't make smartphones  and I don't want to buy a $500 smartphone to shoot 4K, just because my $3000 DSLR can't do it.


----------



## Maleko (Feb 25, 2016)

ecka said:


> Maleko said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



I think you need to look at other tech reports from years ago and see when the specs your talking about came to light.
There is a big discussion about that but clearly you think otherwise.
Everything should be coming with 4k if it isn't already as the more products that have 4k the more content we will see.
You say 1080 @ 60fps, again not everywhere has it and I really wish it was cause @60 looks damn fantastic.

People on tech forums forget about what consumers understand, we who are in the tech know want all these things but most the time consumers don't have a clue. The average person doesn't have a clue what 1080P @ 60fps means, or what it is.
For example, Youtube only started 60fps playback at the end of 2014 - yet not many videos actually take use of it. 
We as the people who produce the content want it for sure, but that's because we understand it and see the benefit.
Heck, my wife can't see the difference between SD & HD unless I explain it and show it side by side.
Again though it comes down to what delivers the content, we want the products that deliver say 1080P @ 60fps so that we can deliver said content to people.
I do agree that the MK3 should have had 60fps 1080P, but back then it wasn't really a thing, but maybe thats down to bad choices on the Canon R&D department.

However, I do think canon are lagging behind with video, lagging and making bad decisions to keep ahead of the game. The new 1D COULD have come with 8K, that would have been a big surprise, as like you said, 4K is everywhere. But then some people will say they are monopolising their cinema cameras, not really though as those cameras handle video even better. 
Anyway I could go on and on 

But like I said originally, I didn't buy the MK3 for the video features, and I think people want too much from what was a picture only camera to a camera with added video features. If video is that much of an issue then buy a dedicated video camera.


----------



## fentiger (Feb 25, 2016)

what i would like to see, is the confirmed specs of the 5D4 before the 1dx2 hits the shelves, at least to make a informed choice. sure the 1DX2 is a brilliant camera but i want a good accurate stills camera. however once you have used a 1D series you don't want to go back to a lesser model


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 25, 2016)

fentiger said:


> what i would like to see, is the confirmed specs of the 5D4 before the 1dx2 hits the shelves, at least to make a informed choice. sure the 1DX2 is a brilliant camera but i want a good accurate stills camera. however once you have used a 1D series you don't want to go back to a lesser model


I suspect Canon will announce the 5D Mark iv, shortly after 1DX Mark II hits stores.


----------



## ecka (Feb 25, 2016)

Maleko said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Maleko said:
> ...



Just look at Sony and Panasonic cameras from 2012, [email protected] was everywhere ... except Canon 
Average consumers may not care about 4K or 60p, but they are not the main customers to buy $500+ cameras. They are mostly smatphone users (and not even expensive ones). They can spend like $200-$300 on a new smartphone every year and like $300-$400 on a tablet. "DSLR? What's that? Mirror..what?" - they say .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_4K_video_recording_devices


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 25, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



They could do some crazy high MP camera, but the ISO performance would currently be terrible. 
That said, its very likely they could continue with the 5Ds line and make a low MP, high ISO camera to compete with Sony's low light king. I dont see them doing a sports line up of the 5D though as it would compete with the 7D series, or 1Dx series. But a low light camera is very possible and would not surprise me the least.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 25, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Does any Canon DSLR have IBIS?



No. And they don't have the overheating problem associated with that technology.


----------



## snapper37 (Feb 25, 2016)

I am waiting to move up to full frame from 7D. However, I am reluctant at the moment to buy a 6D if a new one (6d ii) is likely in the near future


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 25, 2016)

snapper37 said:


> I am waiting to move up to full frame from 7D. However, I am reluctant at the moment to buy a 6D if a new one (6d ii) is likely in the near future


It is quite probable that a 6D Mark ii is coming later this year. However, there is no guarantee that, and maybe come only in 2017.

It is expected great improvements in auto focus (which is simple in the current 6D), and modest improvements in high ISO (which is already good in the current 6D).


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 25, 2016)

snapper37 said:


> I am waiting to move up to full frame from 7D. However, I am reluctant at the moment to buy a 6D if a new one (6d ii) is likely in the near future



Depends on your budget. The new one will more likely a bit more expensive than the current 6D street price.


----------



## ptogel (Feb 25, 2016)

So I guess we just keep buying the 5D Mark III for the meantime...


----------



## Adelino (Feb 25, 2016)

So this is a rumor that there are no rumors?


----------



## comazzi (Feb 25, 2016)

I don´t know about Canon, but my next dslr will be a 80D :


----------



## Tugela (Feb 25, 2016)

fentiger said:


> what i would like to see, is the confirmed specs of the 5D4 before the 1dx2 hits the shelves, at least to make a informed choice. sure the 1DX2 is a brilliant camera but i want a good accurate stills camera. however once you have used a 1D series you don't want to go back to a lesser model



The specs will be "more than what was before", and "less than what was hoped for".

That would put you in the general ball park. This is Canon we are talking about after all.


----------



## DLD (Feb 25, 2016)

Canon's lineup until recently was starting to show it's age, and even upon release was still bettered in some ways by the competition. I hear some people claiming the only reason they stick with Canon is lens investment, lens quality or flash systems. Soon as the competition gets these things down, they may get the shooters (except the fan boys which will argue needed or wanting more dynamic range means you can't shot and are a poor excuse for a photographer, to the grave). Which is why I think Canon will be acting fast.

Anyhow the 1Dx Mark II seems pretty nice. The 80D was a pleasant surprise (to me at least). I believe we'll see the 5d and 6d sooner than later, a lot of pros are holding off for the updated 5d while the enthusiasts may be waiting for a price drop on the 5d mark iii or the new 6d....

People that can afford and need a 1d will not buy a 5d because it's cheaper (It doesn't have the same features). As will 5d users not purchase a 6d because it's less expensive or released too close to the time of the step up model, if the 5d meets their requirements they'll get that, if not they'll get a 1d. I think this cliché about "cannibalizing sales" is inaccurate, otherwise people would just go down the line and get the cheapest thing they could find... People buy cameras by the specs and what they need (if they are smart at least). If their wallet isn't fat enough they buy the next best thing, has little to do with anything else I believe. The tradition of spreading out releases is to remain active through the year and remind everybody of the brand, also resources allocated to development, new technologies and software implementations etc. can also play a role. Wouldn't it be weird if Canon released new products only every 2 years all in the same month, would there be a website called canon rumors? It would be inactive for long periods at least, I can tell you that much...

That's my 2 cents... Discuss if you must... But let's try and play nice.


----------



## gregory4000 (Feb 25, 2016)

nhz said:


> JennyGW said:
> 
> 
> > I hear an awful lot of demand for 4K video and gps and touch screen and all sorts of fancy stuff that I have no interest in whatsoever as a stills photographer. I kinda resent paying the extra money for all of this stuff I will never use, plus it just adds crud to the buttons, dials and menus.
> ...



The above writer make a good point.
Medium format cameras will offer the basics with outstanding sensor performance. Try one of those.
However the features of 4K and GPS and bitching about the cost would be like complaining my calculator has an % key and I never use it, So I think its crazy it has one.
What worth being upset about, is that adding these features on a high end camera has a high profit margin.
The manufactures all know that you may charge $100 for the feature on a $400 camera and will mark up the same feature triple on a high end camera only because they know the buyer will pay for it.


----------



## JennyGW (Feb 25, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> JennyGW said:
> 
> 
> > Curious does any brand have such a beast?
> ...



If I was just starting out, or had money to chuck about, the DF looks perfect for me. With a lot of Canon L glass it would be an expensive change to make. The DF also looks a bit fiddley to handle compared to the 5D?


----------



## slclick (Feb 25, 2016)

JennyGW said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > JennyGW said:
> ...



One thing Canon has always been ahead of Nikon is with the menus on the dslr's. Also, the ergonomics (dial placement, form factors) have been touted as superior as well. So, as for fiddly? Yeah I'd say the 5D series is less fiddly.


----------



## Xavitxaung (Feb 26, 2016)

I am not so sure about the next Canon EOS 5D Mark IV name is going to be this one, I'm thinking about in Canon they have a 5Ds (and 5Ds R) and maybe it is time to build a new name, for example an EOS 3D. Why a Canon EOS 3D, well, first because right now there are many "professional" or "semi-professional" cameras in the same stand; EOS 80D-EOS 7D Mk II, EOS 5 Ds (R included)-EOS 5D Mk III-EOS 6D, so, the EOS 1Dx Mk II is alone and like it happened in the past, the EOS 3 it was the closed brother of the EOS 1v, even if the EOS 3 it was a camera built waiting for a new EOS 1 model.

What it could be am EOS 3D? Maybe the first Pro DSLR with a ari-angle touch screen, with wifi, NFC and GPS and why not a new eye focusing system... I am not so sure about that because a camera like this is more possible to get in a new EOS 6D Mark II than in a Pro camera, everybody knows how it works Canon so, if Nikon have a D750...

Talking about resolution I'm thinking about the 31 mp (28 effective mp) Samsung camera but in 135 size...


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2016)

Xavitxaung said:


> I am not so sure about the next Canon EOS 5D Mark IV name is going to be this one, I'm thinking about in Canon they have a 5Ds (and 5Ds R) and maybe it is time to build a new name, for example an EOS 3D. Why a Canon EOS 3D, well, first because right now there are many "professional" or "semi-professional" cameras in the same stand; EOS 80D-EOS 7D Mk II, EOS 5 Ds (R included)-EOS 5D Mk III-EOS 6D, so, the EOS 1Dx Mk II is alone and like it happened in the past, the EOS 3 it was the closed brother of the EOS 1v, even if the EOS 3 it was a camera built waiting for a new EOS 1 model.
> 
> What it could be am EOS 3D? Maybe the first Pro DSLR with a ari-angle touch screen, with wifi, NFC and GPS and why not a new eye focusing system... I am not so sure about that because a camera like this is more possible to get in a new EOS 6D Mark II than in a Pro camera, everybody knows how it works Canon so, if Nikon have a D750...
> 
> Talking about resolution I'm thinking about the 31 mp (28 effective mp) Samsung camera but in 135 size...



The naming scheme threads have beaten this to death but I'll reiterate once again...3D won't happen for various reasons, number one being misleading. 4D won't happen due to 'shi'. Now, they have shown a willingness to put out a MklV in the past and so I believe it will happen here as well. The 5D line has a great legacy and why upset that track record?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 26, 2016)

slclick said:


> The naming scheme threads have beaten this to death but I'll reiterate once again...3D won't happen for various reasons, number one being misleading. 4D won't happen due to 'shi'. Now, they have shown a willingness to put out a MklV in the past and so I believe it will happen here as well. The 5D line has a great legacy and why upset that track record?



I agree. Anything other than "5D IV" would be so incredibly and unbelievably INNOVATIVE for Canon ... there would be no innovation left for the camera itself, just minor iterations of the same thing. Mirror, slap, slap, flap, flap.


----------



## aroo (Feb 26, 2016)

5DX :-X


----------



## Quackator (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't forget the olympic games.
Canon will be there, not like Nikon missing superbowl.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 26, 2016)

snapper37 said:


> I am waiting to move up to full frame from 7D. However, I am reluctant at the moment to buy a 6D if a new one (6d ii) is likely in the near future



I had to think back a bit to make sure I had not posted that. 100% my thoughts.


----------



## ecka (Feb 26, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > The naming scheme threads have beaten this to death but I'll reiterate once again...3D won't happen for various reasons, number one being misleading. 4D won't happen due to 'shi'. Now, they have shown a willingness to put out a MklV in the past and so I believe it will happen here as well. The 5D line has a great legacy and why upset that track record?
> ...



So it is 5DIII Mark II then


----------



## nhz (Feb 26, 2016)

ecka said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...


it's not contradicting at all. There is a big difference between adding features that cost almost nothing (like currently basic FullHD video) and adding features that require extra or newer chips, faster card slots, better heat dissipation etc. like full spec 4K. 

Also, if a feature is very new or 'unique' of course a manufacturer is tempted to only offer it on the most expensive model initially, even if the production cost is close to zero. They will gradually add the feature to cheaper models ones the novelty wears off and people with money to burn have upgraded to the more expensive model.


----------



## JennyGW (Feb 26, 2016)

slclick said:


> One thing Canon has always been ahead of Nikon is with the menus on the dslr's. Also, the ergonomics (dial placement, form factors) have been touted as superior as well. So, as for fiddly? Yeah I'd say the 5D series is less fiddly.



I watched a couple of DF reviews on YT and those dials are horrible, lol And they gave it a bad focusing system. Love the low light performance though.


----------



## ecka (Feb 26, 2016)

nhz said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > nhz said:
> ...



But, like you said, the extra features would attract more buyers and there would be no need for making a different product for each consumer party , in your words:
- "potential extra buyers = more sales volume, lower price"
- "Most features add VERY little to the real production cost of a camera, much of it is just some electronics, buttons and software".
The more expensive models should offer more, like [email protected], less noise, higher bit rate, RAW video, etc.
[email protected] in 6D2 would at least be something.


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > The naming scheme threads have beaten this to death but I'll reiterate once again...3D won't happen for various reasons, number one being misleading. 4D won't happen due to 'shi'. Now, they have shown a willingness to put out a MklV in the past and so I believe it will happen here as well. The 5D line has a great legacy and why upset that track record?
> ...



Oh the horror


----------



## K-amps (Feb 26, 2016)

JennyGW said:


> I hear an awful lot of demand for 4K video and gps and touch screen and all sorts of fancy stuff that I have no interest in whatsoever as a stills photographer. I kinda resent paying the extra money for all of this stuff I will never use, plus it just adds crud to the buttons, dials and menus.
> 
> I realise this probably (ok definitely  ) won't happen, but it would be awesome to see the 5Div as a pure stills camera with nothing added that isn't towards making a higher quality stills image.
> 
> Curious does any brand have such a beast?



Pentax K1 looks promising for Landscapes. Not sure about the lens support for Studio work.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 26, 2016)

If the 5D MK IV doesnt come in March (The Photography Show, Birmingham, UK) then it will be September (Photokina). If its September then the 6D MKII maybe pushed into 2017 for an onsale date (maybe announced late 2016) or Canon could surprise us all and launch both at Photokina. 
A professional mirrorless camera if they make one will be launched in Japan, sales of mirrorless have not been steller in the US with the Far East leading followed by Europe. 

I personally think Canon will launch at Photokina as they did with the MKII which was ground-breaking which Im sure the 5D MKIV will be.


----------



## canonographer (Feb 27, 2016)

I switched to the Sony A7II because I got tired of walking around with my 6D looking like a wedding photographer. It's certainly fine, and even beneficial, if you ARE a wedding photographer, but I felt a little creepy out in public with a big DSLR.

There is a lot to love about going mirrorless, aside from the less intrusive form factor. I'm an amateur landscape enthusiast, and the focus peaking, zebras, onscreen level, ability to see the modified image in the EVF before taking the shot, and the live view capabilities with the tilt screen to name a few are very beneficial. That being said, the Sony still feels more like a disposable electronic device than a finely tuned piece of camera gear that you'd want to use for a number of years.

For that reason and the vast number of affordable lenses, I'll probably come back to Canon if the 6D2 can fill some of the void.

Here's what I'd really like to see in the 6D2:
- Updated form factor - The existing DSLR physical design could use a refresh. It wouldn't take much, but I'd prefer not to stand out so much when I'm carrying it. Slimming some of the lines without sacrificing ergonomics would be great. I'd suggest not going retro, but coming up with something more forward looking.
- Some of the benefits of a mirrorless camera - mainly the focus peaking, zebras, and onscreen levels.
- Improved dynamic range over 6D
- Improved live view with a tilting screen - I wouldn't care for touch screen though, just good manual controls
- Improved auto-focus coverage
- Slightly higher resolution would also be nice
- On camera flash that can be used as a master as well as the ability to point it up for bounce flash
- Faster frame rate and 4K would be great but not something I really care to pay extra for - 1080p at 60 fps is more than enough for me

Another interesting thing the Sony has going for it is the ability to load apps. Sony's implementation is a little clunky, but it adds some interesting functionality. I may not want to go through the process of blending individual shots to make star trails, but having an app that does it automatically allows me to try things that I might not otherwise have tried.

Anyway those are my two cents.


----------



## tron (Feb 27, 2016)

dilbert said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > 4D won't happen due to 'shi'.
> ...


And 40D (my first DSLR). But maybe 4 is/sounds different than 40 and 400... It is interesting to note though that Nikon jumped from D300(s) to D500... although they did not have trouble making D4(s)...


----------



## slclick (Feb 27, 2016)

tron said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



The Canon difference is putting the numeral first. The single digit has the shi sound not necessarily the 4XXXXX what have you iirc. Nikon's use of the D4 is similar to Canon's Mark usage.


----------

